
Android 4.4 KitKat Targets Google's Next Billion Users - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/31/android-4-4-kitkat-google/
======
sheikhimran01
Does the new Chromium WebView has WebRTC? Its says it is included in the
4.4SDK

